# Diferença entre "ninguém" e "nenhum"



## HilaryStar

Bom dia a todos!!
Qual é a diferencia entre "ninguém" e "nenhum"? 
Muito obrigada!!


----------



## Siegfrield

Boa tarde

ninguém é para uma pessoa y quer dizer que há nenhuma pessoa. Nenhum quer dizer que nao ha nada, zero.
In English it would be "nobody" for ninguém, and "no" for nenhum.
E.g: Nao há ninguém cá= There is nobody  here
Nao há nenhum carro na rua= there is no car in the street.


----------



## Aurino

Vale acrescentar que "nenhum" é o mesmo que "nem um" (not one/not a single). "Ninguém" é substantivo, "nenhum" é adjetivo.

Não sei quanto a outras línguas, mas em inglês e espanhol é comum usar "um" (one, uno) para se referir a pessoas. Por exemplo, "one needs to work" ou "uno tiene que trabajar". Esse uso não é aceitável em português.


----------



## Istriano

Aurino said:


> Vale acrescentar que "nenhum" é o mesmo que "nem um" (not one/not a single).



Não é bem assim. Os portugueses não pronunciam do mesmo jeito NENHUM e NEM UM, e uns brasileiros também não (muitos paulistanos, sulistas e nortistas). Eu pronuncio do mesmo jeito porque pronuncio NH como um glide nasal e não como Ñ em espanhol. Mesmo assim, sei quando se usa NENHUM e quando NEM UM na escrita.  Mas muitas pessoas do Sudeste e do Norteste não sabem: escrevem _Não vi coisa nem uma_ ou  _A gente não teve nenhum dia de sol._


----------



## Aurino

Istriano said:


> Não é bem assim. [...] Mas muitas pessoas do Sudeste e do Norteste não sabem: escrevem _Não vi coisa nem uma_ ou  _A gente não teve nenhum dia de sol._



Mas não é estranho que as pessoas cometem erros na escrita que simplesmente não existem na fala? Por exemplo, a diferença entre "por quê" e "porque" não existe na fala, apenas na escrita. Uma pessoa que nunca foi à escola nem sabe que a diferença existe.

De qualquer forma, não quis dizer que "nenhum" sempre pode ser substituído por "nem um", apenas que ambos expressam a mesma idéia.


----------



## HilaryStar

Muito obrigada a todos!!
A vossa ajuda foi muito preciosa!!


----------



## almufadado

"Os Portugueses não tiveram *nenhum* dia de sol este mês. Pior, *ninguém *que viva cá viu o sol ... só chuva." -> The Portuguese did not had *any *sunshiny day this month. Even worse, *nobody* saw the sun itself ... only rain"

"*Não há ninguém* na sala. *Nenhum* homem nem *nenhuma* mulher. *Ninguém *sabe porquê, não há *nenhuma explicação* para *ninguém *ter vindo". -> *There is no one* in the room. *No* men and *no* women. *Nobody* knows why, there is *no explanation *for the fact that *nobody* came."

"*Algum dos presentes* se acusa ? *Ninguém* se acusa ? Ora *se nenhum de vós/vocês* se acusa *vai tudo* para a cadeia." -> Does* any one* assume the blame? *Nobody/No one* comes forth ? Well,* if no one *says he/she is guilty, *everybody goes* to jail. / Well, *if none of you* ..."


----------



## HilaryStar

almufadado said:


> "Os Portugueses não tiveram *nenhum* dia de sol este mês. Pior, *ninguém *que viva cá viu o sol ... só chuva." -> The Portuguese did not had *any *sunshiny day this month. Even worse, *nobody* saw the sun itself ... only rain"
> 
> "*Não há ninguém* na sala. *Nenhum* homem nem *nenhuma* mulher. *Ninguém *sabe porquê, não há *nenhuma explicação* para *ninguém *ter vindo". -> *There is no one* in the room. *No* men and *no* women. *Nobody* knows why, there is *no explanation *for the fact that *nobody* came."
> 
> "*Algum dos presentes* se acusa ? *Ninguém* se acusa ? Ora *se nenhum de vós/vocês* se acusa *vai tudo* para a cadeia." -> Does* any one* assume the blame? *Nobody/No one* comes forth ? Well,* if no one *says he/she is guilty, *everybody goes* to jail. / Well, *if none of you* ..."


 
Very well explained, thank you. Your help is truly appreciated.


----------



## almufadado

HilaryStar said:


> Very well explained, thank you. Your help is truly appreciated.



"I was worried because I missed out "none of the above" -> Estava preocupado porque me esqueci de "nenhuma das de cima".  (frases !)


----------



## Macunaíma

Sei italiana Hilary? Vado a provare a fare una traduzione direttamente dall'italiano al portoghese. _Bear with me!_

Ho comprato alcuni libri d'italiano ma non ho ancora studiato *nessuno*. 
_Comprei alguns livros de italiano mas ainda não estudei *nenhum*._

Non ho ancora letto *nessun* dei libri che ho comprato.
_Ainda não li *nenhum* dos livros que comprei._

Studio l'italiano da circa cinque mesi ma non ho *nessuno* con chi parlare.
_Estudo italiano há cerca de cinco meses mas não tenho *ninguém* com quem conversar._

Spero che non ci siano degli errori...


----------



## HilaryStar

Macunaíma said:


> Sei italiana Hilary? Vado a provare a fare una traduzione direttamente dall'italiano al portoghese. _Bear with me!_
> 
> Ho comprato alcuni libri d'italiano ma non ho ancora studiato *nessuno*.
> _Comprei alguns livros de italiano mas ainda não estudei *nenhum*._
> 
> Non ho ancora letto *nessun* dei libri che ho comprato.
> _Ainda não li *nenhum* dos livros que comprei._
> 
> Studio l'italiano da circa cinque mesi ma non ho *nessuno* con chi parlare.
> _Estudo italiano há cerca de cinco meses mas não tenho *ninguém* com quem conversar._
> 
> Spero che non ci siano degli errori...


 
Ciao!! Sì, sono italiana 
Grazie per le frasi, così è molto più semplice capire la differenza tra ninguém e nenhum. Muito obrigada!! O seu italiano é muito bom. Há quanto tempo você estuda italiano?
Ci sono solo pochissimi errori:

Ho comprato alcuni libri d'italiano ma non ne ho ancora studiato nessuno.

Studio l'italiano da circa cinque mesi ma non ho nessuno con cui parlare.


----------



## reka39

Hello!
Are my sentences correct?
 “Conhocem algum brasileiro a viver em Trípoli?” ; “Não, não conhocemos ninguém”
 “Emprestas-me algum dinheiro?” “Não, não te empresto nenhum”.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## Vanda

reka39 said:


> Hello!
> Are my sentences correct?
> “Conhocem Conhecem algum brasileiro a viver em Trípoli?” ;
> “Não, não conhoecemos ninguém”
> “Emprestas-me algum dinheiro?” “Não, não te empresto nenhum nada”.
> Thank you for the help.



Reka, I think you are going for European Portuguese, right? 

If you want it Brazilian way you can go like this:

Vocês conhecem algum brasileiro que more/morando em Trípoli?
Não, não sei de ninguém.
Você me empresta algum dinheiro?
Não, não vou te emprestar nada. (Observe they are free translations and it mixes pronouns forms the way we normally do in real life.)


----------



## Youngfun

Vanda said:


> Vocês conhecem algum brasileiro que more/morando em Trípoli?



Eu não sou de madrelingua portuguesa, então não tenho direito de te corrigir  mas acho que você fez um erro de distração


----------



## Claudio B.

Ninguém me ama 
Ninguém me quer 
Ninguém me chama de meu amor

Não fazes favor nenhum em gostar de alguém...
nem eu nem eu nem eu...

Ninguém é profeta na sua terra.

Mais vale pão duro, que nenhum.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Claudio B. said:


> Não fazes favor nenhum em gostar de alguém
> nem eu nem eu nem eu


Quem inventou o amor não fui eu
Não fui eu, não fui eu
Não fui eu nem ninguém

Anybody want to translate that into ENglish?


----------



## Fericire

GamblingCamel said:


> Quem inventou o amor não fui eu
> Não fui eu, não fui eu
> Não fui eu nem ninguém
> 
> Anybody want to translate that into ENglish?



"Quem inventou o amor não fui eu" = Who invented (made?) love wasn't me
"Não fui eu, não fui eu" = That wasn't me, that wasn't me
"Não fui eu nem ninguém" = That wasn't me nor anyone (neither anyone else?).

Correct my english, please.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Fericire said:


> "Quem inventou o amor não fui eu" = Whoever invented love wasn't me
> "Não fui eu, não fui eu" = That wasn't me, that wasn't me
> "Não fui eu nem ninguém" = That wasn't me nor anyone else .
> 
> Correct my english, please.


Thank you, F.  How about this line (from Claudio's post)?

Não fazes favor nenhum em gostar de alguém...


----------



## Fericire

GamblingCamel said:


> Thank you, F.  How about this line (from Claudio's post)?
> 
> Não fazes favor nenhum em gostar de alguém...



"You're not doing any favor in liking/loving someone..."


----------

